

Pirates of Silicon Valley - a 1999 docudrama - ulvund
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflXMZL2stU

======
smashing
I love this movie. Really, I watch it for motivation, frequently. The only
problem I have with it is Henry Edward Roberts character. Ed was not given the
credit he deserved in the movie. He comes off as a buffoon in the movie.

In reality, he is more of an entrepreneur at the end of the startup cycle
looking to move on to another business.

------
rradu
Oh damn it, I started watching it. For like the 10th time. I had work to do,
you know!

------
swivelmaster
Great movie.

~~~
andyjdavis
Love this movie :)

Sadly I don't think it was released outside of the US. I wanted to buy a legit
copy only its not available in Australia. Stupid dvd zoning. I had to get a US
copy shipped here, rip it and strip of the zone encoding just to be able to
watch it on a dvd player. Talk about making it hard for people to give you
money.

